# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Ketoconazol wird vom Markt genommen

## RalfDm

Nach Orimeten® (Aminoglutethimid) wird nun ein weiteres Medikament vom Markt genommen, das in der Off-label-Anwendung für uns wichtig ist: Nizoral® (Ketoconazol). Der Grund hierfür ist mir nicht bekannt. Nach Aussage von Frau Kor, Mitarbeiterin der Kurapotheke in Bad Reichenhall, könnte es schon Ende August so weit sein, dass das Mittel vom Markt genommen wird *und auch nicht mehr verkauft werden darf*. Die Kurapotheke in Bad Reichenhall (Tel. 08651/4124) verfüge derzeit noch über Vorräte. Das mag auch für andere Apotheken gelten.
Nach dem Wegbrechen von Aminoglutethimid und Ketoconazol bleibt dann als Antiandrogen bei fortgeschrittenem PK nur Östrogen übrig.

Ralf

----------


## WinfriedW

> .... *und auch nicht mehr verkauft werden darf*.


Davon weiß ich nichts. Ich habe folgende Informationen: Ketoconazol- bzw. Nizoral-Tabletten wurde bereits Juni letzten Jahres wegen mangelnder Nachfrage eingestellt. Z. Zt. wird reimportierte Ware aus dem Ausland verkauft. Jetzt treten die ersten Lieferengpässe auf. Der Großhändler unserer Dorfapotheke ist bereits ausverkauft. Verschiedene andere Apotheken verstehen es, Ketoconazol über andere Großhändler zu beschaffen. Deshalb habe ich z. Zt. noch kein echtes Problem.

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit eine Apotheke ausfindig gemacht, die mir versprochen hat, sie könne Ketoconazol-Tabletten als Individualrezeptur herstellen. Den Wirkstoff können Apotheken offenbar kaufen. Er wird auch in Salben verarbeitet. Natürlich sind die Preise und Lieferfristen dann andere. Wer die Adresse braucht, spricht mich an.

WW


PS. Ralf wird Recht haben. Vermutlich wird in Bälde die arzneimittelrechtliche Zulassung für Ketoconazol erlöschen und damit das Medikament nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfen.

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Winfried,

ich habe mir heute den Monatsbedarf bei meiner Apotheke geholt. Es handelt sich, wie schon beim letzten mal, um Reimportware. Für mich stellt sich die Frage, ob der Arzt nach der Herausnahme des Medikamentes noch ein Rezept ausstellen darf.

Schicke mir doch bitte die Adresse der von Dir genannten Apotheke per Mail. Danke.

Gruß Werner

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Für mich stellt sich die Frage, ob der Arzt nach der Herausnahme des Medikamentes noch ein Rezept ausstellen darf. ...


Davon bin überzeugt, insbesondere dann, wenn du z. Zt. erfolgreich mit Ketoconazol behandelt wirst. Bei zukünftigen Patienten wird es vielleicht schwieriger werden, den Arzt von Ketoconazol zu überzeugen. Der findet es dann nähmlich nicht mehr in seinem Computer.

WW

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Forum und Betroffene,

meine Apothekerin hat mir mitgeteilt, daß weiterhin Importware besorgt werden kann (so wie bisher auch). Eingestellt wird das Produkt des Originalherstellers. Also kein Grund zur Sorge. 

Schöne Grüße

Jürgen M.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Forum

Die ursprüngliche Verordnung von Nizoral-Tabletten erfolgte nun mal zur Therapie von hartneckigen Mykosen der Finger- und Fußnägel und zur Behandlung der generalisierten Candida. Ich kenne das Mittel aus den 80iger Jahren eigentlich nur in diesem Zusammenhang. Ich denke, dass der damalige Hersteller hierbei seinen Hauptumsatz gemacht hat.
Inzwischen haben besser verträgliche Pilzmittel Nizoral® zur systemischen Anwendung vom Markt verdrängt. Die antiandrogene Wirkung wurde als Nebenwirkung im Beipackzettel beschrieben. Nur dafür alleine, wird sich die Herstellung nicht lohnen. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## WinfriedW

> Die ursprüngliche Verordnung von Nizoral-Tabletten erfolgte nun mal zur Therapie von hartneckigen Mykosen der Finger- und Fußnägel und zur Behandlung der generalisierten Candida. Ich kenne das Mittel aus den 80iger Jahren eigentlich nur in diesem Zusammenhang. Ich denke, dass der damalige Hersteller hierbei seinen Hauptumsatz gemacht hat.
> Inzwischen haben besser verträgliche Pilzmittel Nizoral® zur systemischen Anwendung vom Markt verdrängt. Die antiandrogene Wirkung wurde als Nebenwirkung im Beipackzettel beschrieben. Nur dafür alleine, wird sich die Herstellung nicht lohnen.


Danke für die Auskunft. Nur in wiefern hilft mir das weiter?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., meine Apothekerin hat mir mitgeteilt, daß weiterhin Importware besorgt werden kann (so wie bisher auch). Eingestellt wird das Produkt des Originalherstellers. Also kein Grund zur Sorge.


Kein Grund zur Sorge?

Die Ware, die derzeit gehandelt wird, ist *re*importiert. Die Importeure kaufen europaweit die Restbestände auf und danach ist Schluss. 

Ich habe vorhin die Auskunft erhalten, dass die arzneimittelrechtliche Zulassung in Deutschland zwei Jahre nach Produktionsstopp erlischt. Spätestens dann verschwinden Nizoral-Tabletten aus dem regulären Handel. 

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

danke für die Information, ich muß nachher zur Apotheke und werde nachfragen und Nizoral nachkaufen. Was bleibt uns momentan anderes übrig. Meine HP hat mir eine Unterbrechung der Einnahme empfohlen, muß ich mir noch überlegen.

Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Meine HP hat mir eine Unterbrechung der Einnahme empfohlen, ...


Die hat ja originelle Ideen! Wie begründet sie das?

WW

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Winfried



> Danke für die Auskunft. Nur in wiefern hilft mir das weiter?


Der Wirkstoff selbst "Ketoconazol" wird nach allem, was ich von ärztlicher und mir bekannter pharmazeutischer Seite gehört habe, voraussichtlich von Kleinfirmen als Nische genutzt und als Genericum weiter vermarktet. Dass Bedarf besteht, wenn auch geringer, ist ja außer Zweifel. Trotzdem würde ich genauso handeln und die noch vorhandenen Ressourcen besorgen und horten, soweit Verfalldaten die Hortung nicht einschrenken. 

Übrigens, sollten nur Gewährleistungsdaten auf den Packungen beschrieben sein, so ist bei ordnungsgemäßer Lagerung (16 bis 20 Grad Celsius und 65 - 85% rel. Luftfeuchtigkeit in abgedunkelten Räumen [Keller]), die Weiterverwendung bedenkenlos für weitere 2 Jahre möglich. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit lässt sich mit Silicium-Packs relativ einfach regeln.

Ich selbst würde sogar bei Arzneimittel mit Verfalldatum in gleicher Weise verfahren. Bis etwa zu Beginn der 90iger Jahre wurden Arzneimittelvorräte für den Ernstfall nur mit Chargennummer, weit über das Gewehrleistungsdatum hinaus bevorratet, auch Antibiotika. Nur bei Seren und Impfstoffen war/ist das Verfalldatum zwingend.

Mir ist klar, dass eine solche Überschreitung der Gewährleistung nach dem Deutschen Arzneimittelrecht nicht statthaft ist. Wer will aber dem Endverbraucher eine solche, nur für sich festgemachte Regel verbieten. Vor allem, wenn es sich, wie in diesem Fall, um ein lang erprobtes Arzneimittel handelt.

Ich hoffe, Dir/Euch insofern weiter geholfen zu haben.

Ein schönes Wochenende
Heribert

----------


## Günter Feick

Ketokonazol Nutzer, 

könntet Ihr bitte mitteilen, ob - 

der verschreibende Arzt erklärt hat, dass eine Calcitriol Substitution bei Ketokonazol notwendig sei? 

Habt Ihr Informationen zur Hemmung des Cytochroms P450, welches die Metabolisierung des Cholecalciferol in Calcidiol bewirkt?

Günter

----------


## Jürgen M.

> Kein Grund zur Sorge?
> 
> Die Ware, die derzeit gehandelt wird, ist *re*importiert. Die Importeure kaufen europaweit die Restbestände auf und danach ist Schluss. 
> 
> Ich habe vorhin die Auskunft erhalten, dass die arzneimittelrechtliche Zulassung in Deutschland zwei Jahre nach Produktionsstopp erlischt. Spätestens dann verschwinden Nizoral-Tabletten aus dem regulären Handel. 
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Was wird z.B. in den USA verwendet? Wenn es nur irgendwie geht müsste man sich eben dort das Medikament besorgen. Oder hier vom Apotheker machen lassen wie du bereits sagtest. Ich bin nächste Woche bei Dr. F.E. und werde mich genauest erkundigen. 

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen M.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... könntet Ihr bitte mitteilen, ob - 
> 
> der verschreibende Arzt erklärt hat, dass eine Calcitriol Substitution bei Ketokonazol notwendig sei?


Nein 




> Habt Ihr Informationen zur Hemmung des Cytochroms P450, welches die Metabolisierung des Cholecalciferol in Calcidiol bewirkt?


Nein

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

@Heribert

Den Wirkstoff können Apotheken kaufen. Mir ist nichts davon bekannt, dass dieser Wirkstoff vom Markt verschwinden soll. Es wird nach meinem Informationsstand auch weiterhin Nizoral-Salben geben. Die kann man aber schlecht schlucken.

Vom Markt verschwinden werden die Nizoraltabletten und damit schließlich auch die arzneimittelrechtliche Zulassung. Dann haben wir bei Ketoconazol die selbe Situation wie bei Thalidomid - ein nicht zugelassenes Arzneimittel. Von einem entsprechendem Genericum ist bisher nichts bekannt geworden. Zur Zeit ist keines auf dem deutschen Markt.

Ich habe niemandem empfohlen, Nizoraltabletten zu horten. 

Es sind derzeit Packungen mit unterschiedlichen (teilweise auch ganz ohne) Verfallsdaten im Umlauf. Ich habe hier eine liegen bis 10.2010 bei 15-30°C.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Was wird z.B. in den USA verwendet? ...


Keine Ahnung, was in USA gehandelt und zugelassen ist und ob dort Nizoraltabletten weiterhin im Handel bleiben.




> ... Oder hier vom Apotheker machen lassen wie du bereits sagtest.


Das scheint zu gehen. Nicht jeder Apotheker fertigt heute noch selbst Tabletten, aber ich kenne eine Apotheke, die mir dies versprochen hat. Unabhängig davon wird aber nach den mir vorliegenden Informationen die arzneimittelrechtliche Zulassung für Nizoraltabletten Mitte nächsten Jahres erlöschen.

WW

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo,

ich denke wir sollten nach der anfänglich verständlichen Aufregung doch erstmal Ruhe bewahren und genau überprüfen was Sache ist. Nach den bisher vorliegenden Informationen sollten wir in der nächsten Zeit problemlos Zugriff auf das Medikament haben. So kann z.B. die Kurapotheke in Bad Reichenhall noch jede gewünschte Menge besorgen. Meine Apotheke vorort hat mir zugesagt, kein akutes Beschaffungsproblem zu haben. Im Laufe der Zeit sollte sich die Informationslage verbessern, so dass wir wissen wie es weitergehen kann. 
Im übrigen ist ja doch die wichtigste Frage für uns Betroffene die mögliche individuelle Ansprechdauer (hoffentlich sehr lange!) des Medikaments. Sollte es einmal nicht mehr funktionieren, aus welchem Grund auch immer, bin ich trotzdem zuversichtlich, dass es weitere Therapieoptionen gibt. Sich verrückt zu machen hilft auch nicht weiter. Ich merke allerdings auch bei mir eine zunehmende Sensibilisierung in Anbetracht der verfügbaren Möglichkeiten. Die "Hochs" und "Tiefs" könnt Ihr bestimmt auch alle bestätigen. Es ist nunmal unser Schicksal, sich dieser Herausforderung zu stellen. 

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen M.

----------


## WernerS

> Ketokonazol Nutzer, 
> könntet Ihr bitte mitteilen, ob - der verschreibende Arzt erklärt hat, dass eine Calcitriol Substitution bei Ketokonazol notwendig sei?


Hallo Günter,

Antwort: nein

zusätzlich zu Nizoral: Delphicort 2 mg, Wirkstoff: Triamcinolon, 1-0-1

Verordnung: Dr. FE

Gruß Werner

----------


## Berntt

Ketoconazol ist wohl noch in anderen Ländern erhältlich. Es müsste demanch über die Internationale Apotheke auch weiterhin erhältlich sein.

z.B. in Spanien unter dem Namen Fungarest
Gruss Berntt

*.fungarest* 10 COMPRIMIDOS*د.ك 6.83*200.000 mg Ketoconazol (JANSSEN-CILAG)




*fungarest* 30 COMPRIMIDOS*د.ك 14.23*
http://goldpharma.com/?show=search&s...PANISH&cur=KWD

----------


## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter,

wegen der Nebenwirkung des Ketokonazol auf die Funktion der Leber und der Nutzung von Mariendistel gegen diese Nebenwirkung ist die folgende e-mail von Dr. "Snuffy" Myers von Interesse. 

Günter

Er schrieb: "Silymarin scheint die Leber unter bestimmten Umständen zu schützen. In unserer Profession sollte die erste Frage beim Versuch die Toxitität eines Wirkstoffs zu reduzieren, immer sein - geschieht das durch Inaktivierung des Medikaments? 

Silymarin induziert ein Leber Protein CYP 3A4, welches die Wirkung der Hälfte aller verschreibungspflichtigen Medikamente zerstört. Das erleichtert die Erklärung, warum die Toxitität vieler Medikamente vermindert wird - das Medikament wird einfach zerstört. Unter den Medikamenten, welche zur Behandlung des PCa benutzt werden sind Taxotere, Ketokonazol, Avodart und ich glaube auch Emcyt Angriffspunkte für CYP 3a4.

Deswegen war ich immer besorgt, dass Silymarin sehr wohl gegen Ketokonazol schützt, aber durch den Effekt der Reduzierung des Ketokonazol Serumspiegels. Somit sollte jeder der Ketokonazol und Silymarin gleichzeitig nutzt, seinen Ketokonazol Spiegel messen lassen und die Medikation entsprechend adjustieren. 

Ich bin das Ketokonazol Problem angegangen mit 1. einer Dosisminderung, das ist viel weniger toxisch und 2. dem Verschreiben von Ursodiol anstatt Silymarin, um den Leberschaden zu reduzieren. Ursodiol interagiert nicht mit dem Abbau von Ketokonazol.

Charles E. Myers, MD
Director
American Institute Diseases of the Prostate Earlysville
www.prostateforum.com

Eine Erläuterung aus Wikipedia zu CYP 3A4 -
Dieser Subtyp der Cytochrom-P450-Familie ist für die Verstoffwechselung einiger besonders lipophiler Substanzen zuständig. Dazu gehören eine Reihe wichtiger Arzneistoffe wie Amiodaron, Ciclosporin, Diazepam, Lidocain, Warfarin, Ketokonazol, Cerivastatin oder Phenytoin. Bei gleichzeitiger Anwendung von CYP3A4-Hemmstoffen (z. B. Grapefruitsaft, Cimetidin, Erythromycin, Verapamil ) und Arzneistoffen, die über dieses Enzymsystem abgebaut werden und somit um die gleiche Bindungsstelle am Enzym konkurrieren, kann deren Abbau verlangsamt und damit Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen verstärkt werden. CYP3A4-Induktoren, wie beispielsweise Carbamazepin, Phenytoin, Rifampicin, Barbiturate und Johanniskraut beschleunigen hingegen den Abbau dieser Substrate. Auch der Einfluss des Zigarettenrauchens, Kaffeetrinkens sowie verschiedene Umweltgifte sind in diesem Zusammenhang von Bedeutung

Eine Erläuterung aus Wikipedia zu Ursodeoxycholsäure  

*Ursodeoxycholsäure* (abgekürzt *UDCA*, auch bekannt als *Ursodiol*) ist eine natürliche, tertiäre Gallensäure, die als gut verträgliches Medikament zur Auflösung von kleinen Gallensteinen und zur Behandlung einer Reihe von Lebererkrankungen gegeben wird. Sie wird in hoher Konzentration in der Galle von Bären gefunden, insbesondere beim asiatischen Schwarzbär. Daher stammt ihr Name (lat. _ursus_ der Bär). UDCA kann auch synthetisch hergestellt werden. Die Substanz wird passiv resorbiert und wird im enterohepatischen Kreislauf über die Galle ausgeschieden und teilweise über den Darm wieder aufgenommen. UDCA wird zu etwa 3 % auch in der menschlichen Galle gefunden.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Somit sollte jeder der Ketokonazol und Silymarin gleichzeitig nutzt, seinen Ketokonazol Spiegel messen lassen und die Medikation entsprechend adjustieren.


1. Wer macht so etwas?
2. Wie hoch sollte der Ketokonazol Spiegel sein?

Fakt ist, dass mein PSA unter Ketokonazol/Volon plus Silymarin fällt. Vielleicht könnte das Ergebnis noch besser sein?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ketoconazol ist wohl noch in anderen Ländern erhältlich. Es müsste demnanch über die Internationale Apotheke auch weiterhin erhältlich sein.
> 
> z.B. in Spanien unter dem Namen Fungarest


Prima Idee, löst aber das Problem nicht! Die *Janssen-Cilag GmbH* ist ein deutsches Pharmaunternehmen mit Sitz in Neuss. Sie hat die Produktion von Ketoconazol/Nizoral/Fungarest eingestellt. Bei der derzeit auf dem deutschen Markt gehandelten Ware handelt es sich um *Re*importe aus dem europäischen Ausland, z. B. aus Spanien.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

@Berntt

Tatsachlich gibt es auch Ketoconazol aus *englischer Produktion*. Ich habe sogar welches und zwar, Heribert, mit Haltbarkeitsdatum bis Feb. 2012. Das lässt auf ein neueres Produktionsdatum schließen. Nun könnte man spekulieren, dass evtl. die Engländer weiter produzieren. Mir ist nichts derartiges bekannt. Ich gebe nur die Informationen weiter, die ich von der Apotheke erhalten habe und die hat nicht nur beim Großhändler sondern auch bei der Janssen-Cilag GmbH nachgefragt. Man könnte natürlich die selbe Frage auch nochmal der Janssen-Cilag Ltd. in Saunderton stellen.

WW

----------


## Günter Feick

> 1. Wer macht so etwas?
> 2. Wie hoch sollte der Ketokonazol Spiegel sein?
> WW


Jürg und Ralf haben das erarbeitet auf der Basis der einer Dokumentation des PCRI unter Leitung von Dr. Lam, www.prostatakrebse.de/informationen/pdf/HDK.

*Hochdosiertes Ketoconazol plus Hydrocortison (HDK+HC.* 
*Die Überwachung der Nizoral-Blutspiegel*

Die *Bioverfügbarkeit* von HDK (Nizoral- oder Ketoconazolspiegel im Serum) kann mit Hilfe eines marktüblichen Bluttests überwacht werden. Unsere Möglichkeit, diesen biologischen Marker zu bestimmen, macht die HDK-Therapie einzigartig. Weil es bei der Absorption von HDK viele Variablen gibt, ist ein Labortest dieser Art von unschätzbarem Wert. Pont et al. [14] und Heyns et al. [15] haben über den Wert der HDK-Serumüberwachung und ihre Korrelation mit dem Verringern von Androgenspiegeln und klinischem Ansprechen berichtet.

Einige Onkologen empfehlen seit langem einen Ketoconazolspiegel im Blut von mindestens 4,0, der etwa vier Stunden nach der morgendlichen Einnahme geprüft werden sollte [16]. Sie empfehlen weiter, dass die Patienten mindestens drei Wochen nach Beginn der Behandlung mit HDK+HC zuwarten sollten, um sicherzustellen, dass das Medikament seine volle Stärke im Blut erreicht hat. Diese Theorie wird durch die Arbeiten von Eichenberger und Witjes aus dem Jahr 1989 bestätigt [18]

----------


## WinfriedW

Danke Günter, 

auf diese Stelle war ich soeben auch schon gestoßen.

Was auch immer unter "4.0" zu verstehen ist? ng/ml - oder was?

Dr. Lam geht von einer Tagesdosis von insgesamt 1200 mg Ketokonazol aus. Dem stehen die Aussagen von *Prof. Heidenreich* entgegen:




> Neuere Studien zeigen, dass die niedriger dosierte Ketokonazoltherapie (600-800 mg/Tag) in Kombination mit Hydrokortison zu gleichen Ergebnissen bei geringerer Toxizität führt, sodass diesem Regime der Vorzug in der Second-Line-Therapie gegeben werden sollte. ...


Vor diesem Hintergrund stellt sich die Frage, ob die "4.0" noch zu halten ist?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

@Berntt

*RalfDm zum Thema*:




> Es ist derzeit unklar, ob Ketoconazol nach dem 31.8.2007 noch erhältlich sein wird, z. B. als Genericum für das Medikament Nizoral®, das ab diesem Zeitpunkt definitiv vom Markt genommen wird.


Na ja, der 31.8. ist jetzt vorbei.

Tatsächlich gibt's auch die italienische Variante: *Janssen-Cilag SpA*. Ich hatte auch schon Ketoconazol aus Italien. Das war aber m.E. ein Reimport aus deutscher Produktion.

Wie auch immer das ist, alles Ketoconazol am Markt kommt irgendwie von Janssen-Cilag, sei es aus England, Italien, Deutschland ... Ein Generikum gibt es m.W. nicht.

WW

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Winfried



> Dr. Lam geht von einer Tagesdosis von insgesamt 1200 mg Ketokonazol aus. Dem stehen die Aussagen von *Prof. Heidenreich* entgegen:
> 
> Vor diesem Hintergrund stellt sich die Frage, ob die "4.0" noch zu halten ist?


Nach ISO wird der Wert in Microgramm/Milliliter angegeben

Bei der generalisierten Candida werden Spiegel von 2-4 µg/ml bei einer Tagesdosis von 200-400 mg Ketoconazol erreicht. Das würde rein rechnerisch bei einer Low-Dose 4,0 mg/l und bei der High-Dose 8-12 µg/ml bedeuten. Im Ursprungsdokument ist von mindestens 4,0 die Rede, - siehe Seite 6 "Überwachung der Nizoral-Spiegel"!

Ich denke entscheident für die Therapie, ist die Überwachung des Ketoconazol-Spiegels unter Beachtung der rel. hohen Lebertoxizität.
Außerdem wird die Bioverfügbarkeit mit Blick auf die Nahrungsaufnahme erheblichen Schwankungen unterworfen sein. Aber das steht bestens verständlich in der von Jürg van Wijnkoop übersetzten Dokumentation.

Ketoconazol ist schon seit 40 Jahren als Singlestoff in den Apotheken zum Anrühren von irgendwelchen Sälbchen verfügbar gewesen und wird es auch bleiben, selbst wenn für Nizoral kein Genericum auf den Markt kommt. 
Es dürfte kein Problem für den Apotheker sein Ketoconazol in Kapselform weiter herzustellen. Über den dann erhöhten Preis, würde ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen, weil Rezepturen mit nachgewiesener Wirksubstanz generell von den Kassen bezahlt werden.

Viele Grüße Heribert

----------


## Jürgen M.

> Nach ISO wird der Wert in Microgramm/Milliliter angegeben
> 
> Bei der generalisierten Candida werden Spiegel von 2-4 µg/ml bei einer Tagesdosis von 200-400 mg Ketoconazol erreicht. Das würde rein rechnerisch bei einer Low-Dose 4,0 mg/l und bei der High-Dose 8-12 µg/ml bedeuten. Im Ursprungsdokument ist von mindestens 4,0 die Rede, - siehe Seite 6 "Überwachung der Nizoral-Spiegel"!
> 
> Ich denke entscheident für die Therapie, ist die Überwachung des Ketoconazol-Spiegels unter Beachtung der rel. hohen Lebertoxizität.
> Außerdem wird die Bioverfügbarkeit mit Blick auf die Nahrungsaufnahme erheblichen Schwankungen unterworfen sein. 
> 
> Viele Grüße Heribert


Hallo, 

bei einer Tagesdosis von 600 mg habe ich aktuell einen Spiegel von 
1,6 µ/ml. Dieser sollte etwas höher sein und könnte durch die Erhöhung der Dosis beeinflußt werden. 
Allgemein ist wichtig eine konsequente Therapietreue, um den Spiegel aufrecht zu erhalten, d.h. wirklich alle 8 Stunden einnehmen!! 
Im Magen sollte bei der Einnahme ein saures Milieu herrschen. Ich mache das z.B. mit einem Schluck Cola (light), eine Vitamin C -Tablette tut es auch. Oder der Magen ist wirklich "leer", wie z.B. am Morgen.
Meine Apothekerin recherchiert gerade, wie man die Aufnahme im Körper noch besser optimieren könnte. Wie Heribert berichtete sollte der Ketoconazol-Spiegel überwacht werden um die Auswirkungen auf das PSA zu beobachten.

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen M.

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Hallo Jürgen,

wo, wie und zu welchen Kosten hast Du den Keto-Spiegel messen lassen?

Gruß, Joachim

----------


## WernerS

> 1. Wer macht so etwas?


Hallo Winfried,

ich habe mich bei meinem Hauslabor erkundigt:


http://www.labmed.de/de/framesets/frameset_iens6.htm


Gruß
Werner

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Joachim,

das Labor: MZV Bayerstrasse, 80335 München, Telefon 089-543 08-400

der Preis: 24,13 Euro

Gruss Jürgen

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., bei einer Tagesdosis von 600 mg habe ich aktuell einen Spiegel von 1,6 µ/ml. Dieser sollte etwas höher sein und könnte durch die Erhöhung der Dosis beeinflußt werden. ...


Welche Konsequenzen ziehst du daraus? Wenn du den Sollwert von 4,0 µ/ml ernst nimmst, müsstest du die Dosis mindestens verdoppeln.

WW

----------


## DieterV

Liebe Mitstreiter,
ich habe heute bei Kohl Pharma nachgefragt, das ist eine Arzneimittel-Importfirma, wohl den meisten bekannt.

Nizoral (Wirkstoff ketokonazol) 200 mg Tabletten ist weiter verfügbar, ist nicht vom Markt genommen und jederzeit von Kohl Pharma lieferbar (an Apotheken)

Der reguläre Apotheken Verkaufspreis (AVP) liegt bei 152,92 EUR für 100 Tabletten.

Wo und ob es günstigere Quellen gibt, kann ich nicht sagen, das wissen die Anwender von Ketokonazol sicher besser!

viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Jürgen M.

> Welche Konsequenzen ziehst du daraus? Wenn du den Sollwert von 4,0 µ/ml ernst nimmst, müsstest du die Dosis mindestens verdoppeln.
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

gerade habe ich den neuen Wert erhalten: 3,65 µg/ml

Die Keto-Dosis ist unverändert (3 x 200 mg). Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass sich der Spiegel durch die konsequente Einnahme sowie das wie schon beschriebene sauere Milieu im Magen beeinflußen lässt.
Mein PSA ist jetzt bei 0,17 ng/nl die letzten 3 Messungen. Mal sehen was mein Arzt dazu sagt. Ich kenne einen Fall, wo 1 Tablette Keto am Tag das PSA stabil hält. Manchmal ist eben weniger "mehr".

Schöne Grüße

Jürgen M.

----------

